# Recommend me a bean to try please



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Ok, so just finishing off the Rave Fudge Blend.

Now I have worked my way through quite a few beans over the years, most of Rave/James Gourmet and some Foundry, with the odd random bean from further afield.

I have a preference for chocolate/nutty/caramel type notes. Roast wise I'm happy to try any, so no massive preference for the purposes of trying new beans.

I'll be using it primarily for Flat Whites, and potentially for chemex. But as I said, primarily Flat White.

So, nice and simple, what have you tried that was nice, and I know everyone is different, but Im willing to give anything a try.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee Compass always have a promotional Mystery coffee. Usually medium plus roasted. No information available. They have been fantastic recently and only available in 1 kilo bags for £13.50.....I have just ordered my first go with this one having had 36 kilos of the previous one!

https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/products/mystery-coffee-mark-8-1kg


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

When I'd run out of beans recently I got hold of some Roastworks espresso blend- https://www.roastworks.co.uk/

The added benefit was that they were on the shelf in my local Waitrose and had only been roasted 10 days before. They were actually really good!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Coffee Compass always have a promotional Mystery coffee. Usually medium plus roasted. No information available. They have been fantastic recently and only available in 1 kilo bags for £13.50.....I have just ordered my first go with this one having had 36 kilos of the previous one!
> 
> https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/products/mystery-coffee-mark-8-1kg


Am mighty interested to find out what you think of the #9.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Coffee Compass always have a promotional Mystery coffee. Usually medium plus roasted. No information available. They have been fantastic recently and only available in 1 kilo bags for £13.50.....I have just ordered my first go with this one having had 36 kilos of the previous one!
> 
> https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/products/mystery-coffee-mark-8-1kg


Funnily enough I had this saved in the basket after looking this morning, can remember the mystery 8 being rather good. Will give it a go. Cheers.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Ordered the Mystery #9


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

The Dog & Hat subscription service has impressed me since I joined.

I took it out because I liked the idea of getting beans from further afield without any hassle with customs and less chance of the beans going astray as they are forwarded on from the UK, but to be honest I've bean so happy with their standard UK offerings that I'd stay with them anyway.

In the short time I've been with them, they've had beans from the states which were a one off and aren't going to be a regular thing unfortunately and the next batch has a coffee from Sweden in it. Lots of their suppliers are tiny micro roasters that I'd never heard of, but are very good quality. As an example, when I checked online for more info on one of their roasters I found that although his set up was tiny compared to Hasbean or somebody similar, he was actually head roaster at Union for a decade, so had about as much experience as you could ever hope for. The beans were excellent from him too.

On top of that, the prices are no more expensive than they would be if you bought direct and in the case of the US roaster, probably considerably cheaper.

I have no connection other than being a happy customer.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Bean Smitten have 25% off selected beans this weekend & free shipping over £15. I've had beans from them in the past and been fairly impressed tbh. No code I think it's just taken off at checkout stage


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Planter said:


> Now I have worked my way through quite a few beans over the years, most of Rave/James Gourmet and some Foundry, with the odd random bean from further afield.
> 
> .


I'm a big fan of James' Gourmet. When I joined this forum 8 or 9 years ago, you'd be surprised how few roasters there were and they were the darlings of the forum.

As more and more roasters started up, they disappeared off the radar completely and the attention went elsewhere, such as Rave and Square Mile, but recently they seem to be getting a bit of a mention again. Formula 6 is usually suited to a flat white and they often stock several SO beans that make a really fruity, bright drink in the Chemex.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

cold war kid said:


> I'm a big fan of James' Gourmet. When I joined this forum 8 or 9 years ago, you'd be surprised how few roasters there were and they were the darlings of the forum.
> 
> As more and more roasters started up, they disappeared off the radar completely and the attention went elsewhere, such as Rave and Square Mile, but recently they seem to be getting a bit of a mention again. Formula 6 is usually suited to a flat white and they often stock several SO beans that make a really fruity, bright drink in the Chemex.


Yep totally agree. I Live a few miles down the road so regularly pop in and see Peter. He's a true gent. Always invited me into have a coffee and play with his ridiculously awesome setup. He has some serious kit and loves his gadgets and new toys. I always have some of his coffee in the cupboard and yes the Formula 6 is always a decent go to bean for me.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

It's a beautiful part of the world, I'm so jealous. I have friends who live in Malvern and Ledbury, so not too far from you. There's some very open and friendly people around those parts.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Would definitely recommend the BRAZIL FAZENDA RODOMUNHO PULPED NATURALFrom coffee compass. Ordered from them again yesterday and was tempted to get more but wanted to try some others. Makes a stunning flat white though.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> Would definitely recommend the BRAZIL FAZENDA RODOMUNHO PULPED NATURALFrom coffee compass. Ordered from them again yesterday and was tempted to get more but wanted to try some others. Makes a stunning flat white though.


Sounds like a next offering, much appreciated


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

cold war kid said:


> It's a beautiful part of the world, I'm so jealous. I have friends who live in Malvern and Ledbury, so not too far from you. There's some very open and friendly people around those parts.


I probably sound biased, but yes it is a lovely area, and always nice having such countryside and landscape on your doorstep.


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

Bailies Belfast, their coffee is amazing! I have 2 favourites, Nota which has a lovely nutty/caramel taste, my favourite of the 2 is Mella, infact no its not just my favourite bean bailies sell it my all time favourite bean Mella is the best coffee I have ever tasted, its deliciously sweet and the description is exactly what it tastes like ripe berries, marzipan and vaniila.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

louiseb said:


> Bailies Belfast, their coffee is amazing! I have 2 favourites, Nota which has a lovely nutty/caramel taste, my favourite of the 2 is Mella, infact no its not just my favourite bean bailies sell it my all time favourite bean Mella is the best coffee I have ever tasted, its deliciously sweet and the description is exactly what it tastes like ripe berries, marzipan and vaniila.


Another for the list, thank you for the recommendation


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

louiseb said:


> Bailies Belfast, their coffee is amazing! I have 2 favourites, Nota which has a lovely nutty/caramel taste, my favourite of the 2 is Mella, infact no its not just my favourite bean bailies sell it my all time favourite bean Mella is the best coffee I have ever tasted, its deliciously sweet and the description is exactly what it tastes like ripe berries, marzipan and vaniila.


Am looking forward to opening this months LSOL even more now.


----------

